

Shanzhai Factory Life: The Making of a Motoloba - gbog
http://techrice.com/2011/06/20/shanzhai-factory-life-the-making-of-a-motoloba/

======
Swannie
Fascinating view from the other side.

Though 8 yaun sounds like too low a profit margin. That said, for small
operations like this you must wonder if they actually know their cost per
device.

